
Ask HN: Were there any learnings from last week's political detox? - codezero
Regarding: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13108404<p>I&#x27;m curious if HN has done any analysis of the interactions, or if people have any opinions to share.
======
Huhty
Honestly, I didn't even notice. And I browse here a minimum of 2-3 hrs a week.

